# Things you hit/broke/removed from lots you plow



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

I always go to this Tim Hortons to get coffees and talk with friends, this year the owner added bunch of those asphalt "speed bumps" anyway the first or second big storm we had the company scrapped them all of ...lol ..i was saying to myself the guys are idiots to do that..i hope they didnt use a snow blower to load the dump trucks when they removed the snow..

any of you did anything like this?


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

big shopping center i used to plow when i worked for someone else, every year they put speedbumps in and every winter i plowed them up. its really easy to do as they are not really anchored to the ground, after being hit by the plow a few times they would come right up and get pushed into the pile


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i wonder what they do different up here, i hit the stupid things with my loader sometimes, speed bump always wins


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I've dislogged a few cement parking blocks..and bent the frame on a half ton from hitting a cement wall in reverse.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

buckwheat_la;970626 said:


> i wonder what they do different up here, i hit the stupid things with my loader sometimes, speed bump always wins


maybe they are put in when they did the paking lot so they are one with the lot, these were put in after the fact and all they did was just dump some asphalt down, form it and put some tar around the edges.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

One of my subs ripped out a 10k rubber expansion joint on a parking garage...thank God for duct tape!!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Whacked a couple of those stupid concrete parking blocks, not broken just moved. Gotta put em back in the spring.

Speaking of which, those things are bloody stupid... pour your sidewalk an extra foot wider you cheap bastards!!! Then we don't have to shovel around and plow around those ugly stupid tripping hazards!!! Grrrrr! :realmad:


----------



## Silverado_guy07 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Ouch.... glad that wasn't me!

Guess if you're gonna hit something, may as well do it right!! :laughing:


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

This year the second storm I hit a handicap sign with the skidsteer. Cut it off at the ground. No more need to clean around that ******* sign!:laughing:


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

AA+ Landscaping;971213 said:


> This year the second storm I hit a handicap sign with the skidsteer. Cut it off at the ground. No more need to clean around that ******* sign!:laughing:


That's another beef I have this year... one property they put up a handicap sign post right where we stack the snow (used to push into the handicap space, then turn 90* and push onto the grass beside the building). Wasn't good enough to just have a 4'x4' painted blue and white wheelchair symbol on the ground?

Another property didn't have a handicap spot. New tenant moved in and raised hell about it. Busybody type, dog groomer. Guess maybe some old handicapped people bring dogs to her? So they put one in, right in front of her unit, just to shut her up. Guess what, that end spot is where we used to stack the snow! Very limited stacking room in this plaza and was cut down by about 25% more because of this. :realmad:


----------



## craigd (Jan 5, 2008)

At a company I used to work for we had a guy who plowed 6 or 8 cement parking blocks into a big pile of snow behind the building. I can't imagine what that must have felt/sounded like while it was happening. When we showed up to put them back they were sticking up out of the pile like toothpics. I guess he wanted to make a nice clean pass next to the building...and no, they weren't pinned down. He was an old guy, and needless to say he didn't do very much plowing after that.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

craigd;971423 said:


> At a company I used to work for we had a guy who plowed 6 or 8 cement parking blocks into a big pile of snow behind the building. I can't imagine what that must have felt/sounded like while it was happening. When we showed up to put them back they were sticking up out of the pile like toothpics. I guess he wanted to make a nice clean pass next to the building...and no, they weren't pinned down. He was an old guy, and needless to say he didn't do very much plowing after that.


My brother in law did that on a lot that we plow. It was our first time plowing the lot. He did the front and I did the back. When we got done, I asked him if he remembered that there was parking blocks along the side of the building. He gave me a funny look. needless to say every one of them ended up in a 6' pile of snow. Was not fun digging them out.


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

One of my guys backed into a tractor trailer box parked at Walmart. Put the backhoe through the side of trailer. 
Another guy backed my truck into a 20' tall sign and laid it out in the highway. Cost $5500. to get it fixed.
I cant think of anything glamorous that I have hit at the moment , except for the usual light pole, bollards, and dumpsters .


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I had a guy actually knock a light pole right over. Was one that didn't have a concrete base obviously. And wow those are not cheap!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

destroyed a porta poty after about 28 hrs of plowing last year, cost me 2 g's. also mover a roll off contaner over a foot and that one blew a plow hose.( not in my truck though)


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Lots of bumper blocks pushed away , a couple of shopping carts are in the snow banks.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

BladeScape;970681 said:


> I've dislogged a few cement parking blocks..and bent the frame on a half ton from hitting a cement wall in reverse.


damn... thats nuts.

Our guys pushed 4 of the handi curb stoppers and left them in the grass lol. on a 500+ car spot lot, 4 of the darned things out of 60 handicapped spots, they deserved it !


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

derekbroerse;971227 said:


> That's another beef I have this year... one property they put up a handicap sign post right where we stack the snow (used to push into the handicap space, then turn 90* and push onto the grass beside the building). Wasn't good enough to just have a 4'x4' painted blue and white wheelchair symbol on the ground?
> 
> Another property didn't have a handicap spot. New tenant moved in and raised hell about it. Busybody type, dog groomer. Guess maybe some old handicapped people bring dogs to her? So they put one in, right in front of her unit, just to shut her up. Guess what, that end spot is where we used to stack the snow! Very limited stacking room in this plaza and was cut down by about 25% more because of this. :realmad:


no the 4'x4' sign on the ground is not good enough the signs have to be posted due to ADA law.


----------



## Michigansnowkin (Sep 28, 2009)

I can remember a few times i ran over old ladies and their shopping carts. I usually honk my horn first after that if they dont move, to the pile they go!:laughing:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

BladeScape;970681 said:


> I've dislogged a few cement parking blocks..and bent the frame on a half ton from hitting a cement wall in reverse.


pictures please?!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Outd00r Maint..;970433 said:


> I always go to this Tim Hortons to get coffees and talk with friends, this year the owner added bunch of those asphalt "speed bumps" anyway the first or second big storm we had the company scrapped them all of ...lol ..i was saying to myself the guys are idiots to do that..i hope they didnt use a snow blower to load the dump trucks when they removed the snow..
> 
> any of you did anything like this?


Ive seen your plow video. At the speed you are going you are not going to hit and break anything.:laughing:. Just joking. Im sure you stopped babying the truck and plow a little bit since your first outing.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

clark lawn;971985 said:


> no the 4'x4' sign on the ground is not good enough the signs have to be posted due to ADA law.


Ya... I know... they really should be removable though, especially for a case like this where the parking lot is completely land-locked.... parking blocks left, store in front... whiny neighbour to the right complaining if we dare push the snow 3' into their lot to go around the sign and push in behind it (god forbid our snow momentarily touches their asphalt...) and street access behind. No win.

All I can do is backdrag the snow into the street, push it over to the neighbouring lot (also ours, same actual property just different building...), push it into the lot, then turn 90* and push it across to the far side of it where we stack the snow there... Royal pain in the asz because of one stupid sign that because of the law has to be redundantly placed right in the way of a 1930's vintage parking lot layout. All for handicap access to a children's store where ALL of the spots are equally close to the front door. Judging by the lack of wear on the painted lines and lack of oil I'd say that parking spot has never been used since it was designated handicapped..

And yet I just know if the sign post could be pulled out that some stupid kid would manage to find it and drunkenly take it home for no reason...

Much safer to plow into the street I guess. LOL Of course this only works for night plowing, during the day there's not much we can do with these 5 spaces... just a bad, bad layout.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Last year I hit a water heater that someone threw out in an apt complex lot.This year I hit a deer, he bounced off and ran away , scraped up some speedbumps, one of my trucks took out a lightpole , and the new stack I put on my truck last year has been doing a great job on tree trimming.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Rail road ties at the end of driveways I completely forgot that they were at the edge of the drive way :crying:


----------



## DugHD (Nov 1, 2005)

Just remembered another one. My guy was on the way to a lot we plow. It was snowing like heck and he was going fairly slow . All of the sudden there were two cows in the road.  He hit one of them and it went sliding down the road , but jumped back up and started walking. He waited around to make sure cow was ok then proceeded to work.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

DugHD;972600 said:


> Just remembered another one. My guy was on the way to a lot we plow. It was snowing like heck and he was going fairly slow . All of the sudden there were two cows in the road.  He hit one of them and it went sliding down the road , but jumped back up and started walking. He waited around to make sure cow was ok then proceeded to work.


Ahh that's just the story he told you so he could take a nap Slid right into the garage door this morning doing about 1mph got 3 out of the 4 pannels:realmad:


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

cut off about a dozen fake curbs with the 966 and stacked them up neatly in the pile at the end of the row. No clue i did it until i dumped the bucket out. Opps. would have been nice to know they were there.
Hit a gate valve cover with the blower a few storms ago that the city had so nicely sheered off and left in the enterance of a property. Wow did that make a bang and go flying.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

i removed all the snow from the lot a few times


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ajslands;972673 said:


> i removed all the snow from the lot a few times


I bet your customers were angry when they found out you did that huh? :laughing:


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

Burkartsplow;972022 said:


> Ive seen your plow video. At the speed you are going you are not going to hit and break anything.:laughing:. Just joking. Im sure you stopped babying the truck and plow a little bit since your first outing.


yea,we made progress,i did post some updates


----------



## gottaluvplows (Dec 20, 2008)

I hit a old basketball hoop this was when the were only put into the ground about 12inches....I told myself one day imma try to push that snow too far back and break sommething


----------



## SteveR (Sep 24, 2003)

I backed into a light pole on New Years Eve..To make it worse it was my new F550 with 1400 miles on it :angry: Any one else notice that its never the old truck that gets the damage.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

we get alot of those cement parking blocks, Theres a church next to one of the proporties we do and they push snow to our pile and theres always parking blocks in there. We haul them to the snow dump when we haul the pile out, in the spring when the snow melts I think we could sell them and make a fortune, lol. Other wise we have knocked a few light poles over. The owner knocked one over with the payloader one night, and carryed it across the road and burried it in a snowpile, lol, I thought it was kinda funny when the city came a few days later and asked where there light pole went. Had a guy rip the gas meter off the side of a building once, my main concern was that when something went wrong, this guy liked to get out and have a smoke. lol


----------



## 515CUSTOMS (Dec 27, 2009)

I hit a manhole cover that was 4" out of the ground. Cover and base came out of the ground. after the bang my truck rolled into the hole, I thought i lost a wheel. I called my boss and he said ( i keep forgetting to tell people about that.) and came over to the lot to helped me put it back in the ground.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

One of my guys took out 2 panels on a garage with the bobcat, and i took out a downspout. I have been extremely lucky this year, hopefully my luck doesnt run out!!haha


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

Somewhere in my snow piles are concrete parking stops, a crow (apparently deaf) who was eating road kill (now he's road kill), a manhole cover, a sign in a 5-gallon bucket of concrete, a couple of realtor signs, and the one that hurts the most... a pair of my sunglasses.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

so, i always do this tiny lot downtown (maybe 8 spots, tiny).

and for some reason, the stupid people in the lot next door (not my lot) always manage to push those concrete parking lot stops onto my lot (they don't have rebar thru them)
so, usually I have to flip the truck around and push them back into place (I don't know how they do it, they don't actually EVER plow their lot, what's pushing them???)

today, I was sick of it.

they are missing a block, it's in the snow pile now. 
they should find it in May


----------



## DobbinsINC (Jan 20, 2010)

Hit a vacuum cleaner at a car wash i did with the mirror on my superduty ripped the mirror right off....which was the same mirror i just replaced for $150..oh well


----------



## gamberbull13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Backed over a cripple sign looked around,couldn't see it knew it was back there somewheres. Pulled up it was already under the truck. And they can mount hanndicap signs on the side off the building as long as in front of space within three feet but you cannot occupy them with snow or state and county will fine them. And they will pass the fun to you


----------



## steeve34 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Hit a car this morning*

One of my truck is a Dodge Ram 1500 (2005) with a blizzard 760LT plow on it, here it was -30 Celsius this morning was travelling west at about 40 km/h when a little ford car travelling east lost control and by the time I notice her she was hitting the plow the a 360 and hit the back of the truck. No one was injure other then her car in really bad shape. My plow will need a new A frame and a angling cylinder and should be good to go. My blade was not angle and the left cylinder absorb most of the shock so no damage to the truck in front.

Steeve


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

good thread to go to the top ehhh?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Fortunately, I have yet to damage anything. Knock on wood!! I did have an operator take out 15 feet of curb with a backhoe last year. He said he didn't even feel it, yeah right.

After that, I put him in a skid back dragging driveways. He managed to hit a garage door and knock it clean off the tracks.

Hey buddy, come here. On your mark, get set, go home...because you are fired! He managed to rack up our only damage in the last five years in one storm.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

cold_and_tired;1093623 said:


> Fortunately, I have yet to damage anything. Knock on wood!! I did have an operator take out 15 feet of curb with a backhoe last year. He said he didn't even feel it, yeah right.
> 
> After that, I put him in a skid back dragging driveways. He managed to hit a garage door and knock it clean off the tracks.
> 
> Hey buddy, come here. On your mark, get set, go home...because you are fired! He managed to rack up our only damage in the last five years in one storm.


LMAO LMAO :laughing:, i think i will have to find a reason to use that one


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I pulled up a chunk of curb that I guess was protecting the corner of the building. I was at least 4ft away from the building, and had no idea there was a curb there. (12' of snow by the time I was called in) This was in a john deere 325 skid steer running full throttle. My neck hurt for a week after that one. Same parking lot there was a sewer lid that would catch me about 50% of the time that would take the snot right out of my nose and put it on the cab door.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Phone booth- removed from property after


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Storm drain and manhole covers suck. The worst is when you remember there's one there, and you think you know right where it is, and you say to yourself "have to slow down on the next pass for that cover..." then WHAM!! the plow trips and your neck and teeth hurt and you yell "F#$%! I do that EVERY time!...:angry:

I remember I was subbing for a guy a couple years ago and had finished up most of the properties I usually took care of. He had 1 truck down so I was helping fill-in. Got sent to a church that I had never done before that usually only wanted plowed after the storm was over. Got there and thought "dang this is a big lot - good thing I'm getting paid by the hour." There was about 8" on the ground and not a tire track or nothin in the lot. Perfectly square and level. I thought well its big, but easy - no big deal. Lot appeared to be about 50 yards wide and 150 yards long. I could see the indentation in the snow of what looked like a small drainage swale around what i thought was the edge of the lot. So I droped the blade and proceeded to make the first 150 yard pass with a game plan of stacking at the far end and windrowing towards the back as I went. At about the 100 yard point I said "oh sh1t that loooks like grass in the snow..." Started backing up and realized the pavement stopped back at the 50 yard mark I decided to get out and kick a line as I walked around the whole lot feeling for the edge of the asphalt with my feet. Need less to say the lot was only 50 yards by 50 yards and the place looked great when I was done - except that 1 8foot strip through their recreation field with a pile of snow right at the end in the middle of the field... oops. Luckily it didn't really do any damage but i felt like an idiot and people probably showed up for church the next day and thought the plow truck driver must have left the bar saturday night and plowed our lot on his way home...:laughing:


----------



## mansf123 (Nov 10, 2009)

Manhole covers suck. I try and get some landmarks to remeber exactly where the manhole cover is but it always seems to sneek up on ya.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

mansf123;1093688 said:


> Manhole covers suck. I try and get some landmarks to remeber exactly where the manhole cover is but it always seems to sneek up on ya.


I think that I am going to start plowing with a handheld GPS that sounds an alarm every time that I get to a cover that I have tagged. Just as a little reminder for myself.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I've escorted a few parking bumpers into the pile, lost a few fuel filler caps at a couple convenience stores and even tore off a manhole cover back dragging. But removing speed bumps......if I could remove them I def. would.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

I hit a person, (he actualluy hit me) he ran into side of my flatbed at 25+ mph on a quad. That was a crazy day


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I backed my toolcat in the front doors of a store...


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Michigansnowkin;971992 said:


> I can remember a few times i ran over old ladies and their shopping carts. I usually honk my horn first after that if they dont move, *to the pile they go!*:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

gtstang462002;1093702 said:


> I think that I am going to start plowing with a handheld GPS that sounds an alarm every time that I get to a cover that I have tagged. Just as a little reminder for myself.


I didn't know there was such a thing. Link to?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I've backed into a dumpster whilst in a real hurry. Dumpster won. Tailgate got a battle scar and the bumper got pushed in.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1093899 said:


> I didn't know there was such a thing. Link to?


Anything like this: http://www.garmin.com/garmin/cms/site/us/onthetrail/
You can set "waypoints" and have them give you an alert when you get within 15ft of the waypoint, or any distance that you would like. GPS technology today is pretty accurate.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1093892 said:


> I backed my toolcat in the front doors of a store...


I'm sorry but ............ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Pinky Demon;1093901 said:


> I've backed into a dumpster whilst in a real hurry. Dumpster won. Tailgate got a battle scar and the bumper got pushed in.


Talk about in a hurry, One time I was goin like hell at a bank, and you know how you get in a groove where you stop reverse and gas it? Well i did that and all to late remembered I was backing between two drive up teller stations at a bank. With a sudden FLASH of anxiety, I locked the brakes and all I felt was the tires stopped like ice skates. Well, All I could do was look in the mirror and HOPE for the best. Imagine my relief and my messy pants when I realized I slid right back throuogh as cleanly as I had gone through frontwards. WHEEEEWWWW ! Talk about a good aim.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Another time at the same place a backed into a light standard, and to my surprise, I stopped short to a CLUNK at the bumper, with a THUNK on the roof of my Jimmy when the Damn fixture Globe came loose . That cost me 660$


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

all of these crack me up because im only 18 and one day i picture myself doing all the above!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

According to my contractor I ripped a curb out at a apartment complex bit their were no scratches on my blade.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

I've shifted concrete parking stops once or twice just a smidgen. They were not secured.

I got a short railroad tie once in an unfamiliar lot. Not sure where that one even came from? Blizzard conditions and I was still on the asphalt lane at an apartment complex. Shouldn't have been there, so I figure, it must have been hit by another sub someplace earlier, and buried by the snow.

Lastly I moved a boulder by and entrance to a drive way. Snow was so hard the skid steer broke off a big chunk containing this boulder. No idea it was there till we had a melt down. At that time I just rolled it back into place.No harm, no foul.

Nothing major hit while plowing. There just isn't any reason to be reckless. I feel I'm lucky to work for a contractor with zounds of help, so all of us can rotate out when fatigue sets in. Communication and coordination keeps us all equally busy without incident.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

01lariat;1093926 said:


> I've shifted concrete parking stops once or twice just a smidgen. They were not secured.
> 
> I got a short railroad tie once in an unfamiliar lot. Not sure where that one even came from? Blizzard conditions and I was still on the asphalt lane at an apartment complex. Shouldn't have been there, so I figure, it must have been hit by another sub someplace earlier, and buried by the snow.
> 
> ...


That has got to be nice. In my situation, we had a hydro hose blow on a central hydro system on the support truck. He had a 8' 6" blade, I had a 7', 6" blade, then cars started pouring in. Almost had the whole place done when wham and :angry:.


----------



## 01lariat (Feb 29, 2008)

Pinky Demon;1093933 said:


> That has got to be nice. In my situation, we had a hydro hose blow on a central hydro system on the support truck. He had a 8' 6" blade, I had a 7', 6" blade, then cars started pouring in. Almost had the whole place done when wham and :angry:.


I've been there. Count on things not working out at least once in a season. When it happens your not over come by it. I plow with my side-kicks, my black labs. When one of them are along it forces me to stop for a breather every so often. Sure helps when I know I'm pushing, without back-up due to breakdown, to take that break. Also allows me to inspect the truck/plow. I have often found situations avoided by these breaks. Sure helps to reduce unneeded stress overall.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

IDOCTORTREES;1093892 said:


> I backed my toolcat in the front doors of a store...


Did you forget to put it in work mode?

I hate when the toolcats keep going sometimes when you expect it to stop on a dime.

That must have been embarrassing.

I relocate sod occasionally.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

We've hit more **** than I care to remember. I had a driver back into and tear off a 20' safty arm for a guard shack. I hit a water meter head (about 6" round) one time and ripped it out of the ground. About a week later I stopped by and talked to the manager, she came out with a handfull of pieces and said thats what they dug out of the snow pile, the city came and fixed it (for free) and now it sits about 1" under the surface. A few parking blocks. I had a driver remove the fill cap for the fuel delivery truck at a gas station. I had a guy plow with a loaded v box in the back of a flat bed for the entire season, then during the middle of a huge storm we removed it, and about 2 hrs later he backed into a light pole. I hit a concrete sidewalk last year moving snow piles so hard it busted 2 of the straps on the drivers side blade of a 8'2" boss. I plowed a drive one time with 2' of snow on it, I thought I was doing pretty good and then realized I wasn't even on the driveway, but his yard was free of any snow, the homeowner was just glad to get out and actually tipped me $50. I plowed a drive for a buddy one time (same 2' storm) a big horse shoe drive, we came around the bend and hammered it to push the snow across the street and WHAM there was about a 3" step from the drive to the street (I actually bloodied my nose on the steering wheel on that one). I was plowing a school one night with long runs, I saw a car pull into the lot on my way down then as I was backing up WHAM! he was doing doughnuts and I backed right into his driverside door at 20 mph. I got a call to plow a new place with about 8" of snow on a lot I've never plowed, long story short I plowed up 9 railroad ties (weren't anchored) into a huge pile. AND I've never had a claim on my insurance!

Thanks for bringing up bad memories!!! :laughing: LOL

Bossman


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

dang bossman, no claims?? You got some really good luck!!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Took out an atm surround once!


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

well not as many as bossman but had one of my employees back into the pay window at a drive thru resurant. that was a crappy call to make to the manager. thanks for reminding me to make that insurance payment. lol


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

I use to plow a walmart that had a man hole cover in front of the garden center that You had to plow over going only in one direction . I stopped plowing last winter and A new company took over the account , during the first storm last winter , while the wife was in the store , I parked by the cover to watch , the plow frame ripped off a piece of crud pick up truck .
For those of You that say thats cruel, I tried to tell the driver about the cover , but silly Me , I took French in School , Not Spanish , but after His See ,See and a wave , I drove over and parked .
Bob


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

This year.....

No parking sign, apt complex, I was backing up, and I usually stop when I bump the curb, but apparently my tires lined up perfectly with the drop where you walk onto the walk, and my salter shoot took the hit. Sheared it right off.
Those concrete parking stops.... They're not anchored down, er, they weren't anchored down, probably a dozen of em, couple are broke in half. rest are all toothpicks in snow banks.
Blacktop speedbumps. I have an apartment complex that put in 4 of them, the entire width of the drives, maybe 24'? well, theres about 1 and a half left. the rest are all in the snowbanks. they havent said anything yet.

Am I responsible for stupid things like blacktop speed bumps and concrete parking stops? I mean, I dont mind putting the non broken ones back, but as far as the broken ones, and the speedbumps...... not so sure.


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

re: JeffNY

:crying: I've never not been responsible for those blasted things. This year I have one chain link fence post and one bituminous berm to replace. We'll fix the fence, but I guess I'll have to call in someone with a machine to form the berm. I hate paying others to repair our damage. I'd rather eat the labor cost and do it ourselves for the price of the materials. 

 Has anyone ever redone these berms by hand (perhaps with a form) without a machine?


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

Across the street from where I plow there is a large side walk big enough to use a truck on it. So the white guy goes to take a s*** and leaves the mexican there to shovel it. The mex didnt seem too happy so he threw the shovel into a bush, got in the truck and backed into a parking meter. After that the mex stole all the coins from the meter. He then tried to plow the sidewalk and hit the gas meeter.. It was knocked clean right off. I warned the white man inside and HE WAS PISSED AT PABLO. Next 24 police man and fire trucks showed up and the street was closed off. The white guy fired the mex right there and then it turns out the mex got arrested for not haveing a geen card the end. haha


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Gary @ Shamrock;1262839 said:


> re: JeffNY
> 
> :crying: I've never not been responsible for those blasted things. This year I have one chain link fence post and one bituminous berm to replace. We'll fix the fence, but I guess I'll have to call in someone with a machine to form the berm. I hate paying others to repair our damage. I'd rather eat the labor cost and do it ourselves for the price of the materials.
> 
> Has anyone ever redone these berms by hand (perhaps with a form) without a machine?


I've done those berms by hand and form, just depends what size and shape, real PITA, but cheaper when you fix yourself, I usually buy the patch material from menards and the oil in the jug and then use the plate compactor


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I got sent to a new lot by one of my contractors when 3 of his trucks went down within 2 hours. I asked if there was anything to know, he said nothing, it's big and open. So I get there, and it is literally just a big, open rectangle. 4:30 AM, so the lot is empty. I make a couple passes across the short way so I have room for the truck, then proceed to start pushing forward and windrowing to the right. There was about 7 or so inches of snow on the ground since it was a nasty storm and the lot hadn't been done the whole storm. Well guess who didn't tell me about the B.S. raised section of concrete in the middle of the lot. I'm trucking along moving pretty quick trying to really throw the snow when BAM!!! Fully tripped the blade and spun the truck sideways since the blade was angled. I still can't believe I didn't bend or break anything. It was an instant stop. I'm honestly surprised the airbags didn't go off. I hope that never happens again. Scared the $h!t outta me.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I knocked a tree over with a bobcat. I was clearing an area to stack snow and as I was pushing to get closer to the tree I didn't realize there was a giant ice chunk I was pushing also. The owner said the tree had been dead for a while so it was most likely rotting. Still kind of a surprise when it came down. The same job I managed to hit a fridge that someone must have dumped in the pile before a big storm.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

i grazed a house my first storm plowing and shattered my brakelight and then a few storms later backed into a light pole in a lot


----------



## Plow Nuts (Jan 11, 2011)

1. last season we were riding in the dually and saw a manhole sticking out about 2-3" so we swerved around it--it was just the cover. The LR wheels caught the open manhole and it relocated the LR wheels to the rear bumper. After a few hours of taking apart the LR suspension and putting it back to where it should be ( locating pin sheared off) and having the police close the road, half the township guys arrived and hung out while we fixed it. They ran for coffee and tools back to the public works garage. They then escorted us back to the public works garage and took it all apart again and replaced the locater pin that broken off for us. Here one of their plow trucks hit the man hole, broke the casing, and snapped the plow bracket off the township truck. They were fixing that as well while they fixed our truck. As luck would have it it had stopped snowing just before we hit the manhole, then started snowing as the truck left the public works garage. 

2. Partner was driving the dually--backing out of a tight driveway after plowing for 50+ hours an had his wife chewing his ear off on the cell phone, clipped a pole and shattered the LR quarter on the truck. 

3. Plowing large lot with the dump truck--saying to myself " gotta watch out for the parking barrier that should be coming up soo---WHAM..... Shifted the truck 3 ft to the right and spun it sideways---ohh there it is ....

4. Arrived at another lot to clear it--6 inches of snow on the ground... we stop and have a smoke under their plastic canopy. Come back 4 hours later to hit the lot again--another 6 inches of snow--hmmm looks different for some reason.... canopy collapsed under 16 inches of snow....glad we were not under it.:laughing:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i relocated a few parking stops (with anchors) to a snowbank. i pushed over the end of a stone wall while pushings piles back. the condo association next to the condo i plow decided to put snow fence around their nice little garden, well its been a rough winter and i pushed snow right through the fence. i imagine i will be hearing from them soon.lol no truck damage to report


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

I have acyclone fence around the entire perimeter of a property that i know is going to be an issue. It will need to be straightened up. I've also moved quite afew of the cement parking barriers there too. It will be an 1/2 day work w/ the skidloader to straighten everything. We had a 22.5 in. blizzard this year and alot of stuff got wrecked.


----------



## bechbru2 (Oct 28, 2009)

last year i backed into a tree missed the v box by inches the bumper and bed side took the hit. had a employee take out 200 feet on chain link fence stacking snow with a skid loader and my dad forgot to put the break on in the skid loader and sent it into a pond.


----------



## dalejr_fan112 (Dec 9, 2009)

i backed into a 25' tall light pole and proceeded to fall over. was in a 2008 F-550 w/ a 10' v box spreader in it. missed the spreader shoot by 6". had a cement base too which the truck got hung up on. of course it was at night so the light was on, wires were touching the frame so all the current was running through the frame and dumpbox. got shocked pretty bad by that. :realmad:. that was not a fun phone call to the boss and try to explain my pure stupidity. also, some how i kept my job too. 

i guess i got lucky......


----------



## bigcatpip (Mar 7, 2011)

shopping carts, the blue flat ones you find at lowes, loaded about 3 in the back of a tri-axle with the Cat 938 wheel loader,
some bushes that need to be replanted hehe
and knock on wood on manhole casting yet


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Nothing major, over the years 2 mailboxes, a chainlink fence, slid the truck into a house and chip the siding, scuffed up 2 garage doors, a few chunks of asphalt, broke a water shutoff and my brother inlaw plowed for me once and took out a wheelchair ramp at a dentist office. So far, I've been able to fix it all myself with no claims. Knock on wood.


----------



## gagesllc (Jun 12, 2010)

last year i was using the back up truck and was fussing with the plow controler and when i looked up i was about a foot away from the corner of the building :realmad: not enough time to react the best part of it it was my insurance agent:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

This is a funny thread! 
I have taken out Basketball hoops 
Gotten stuck in 2 yards during my 12 yrs of plowing.
ummm..... Almost ripped off my under carriage XXXXX times....
Hitting cement that has risen up 4" since last time i plowed...
My brother "Supposedly" moved a church off its foundation......I never did get that account back...

Mailboxes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love plowing smooth freshly paved streets where you can go 20+?MPH knowing you wont hit a crack that send the plow through your windshield!

ohhhh also i got an email couple weeks ago from one of my nursery owners saying be careul while im plowing and *SHOVELING* their walkways because there is a shovel stealer on the loose...... :laughing: I thought they were kidding but then i talked to them and they're like no we're not joking!


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

one springs broke off the plow and cutting edge is rusted right off now, its a 78 speed cast and its been great plow time to look for a new blade.


----------



## shooterm (Feb 23, 2010)

Bad snow fall first of the year we had a monster snow drift that covered a sunken firelane between a retaining wall and building. We used a tractor snowblower setup to bust through it and I was using the loader to pull the snow off the top of the retaining wall for the snowblower to throw in the field. I stopped him two secs before he blew through the top row of retaing wall bricks that layed in the windrow I dropped down for the snowblower. very close to trashing our brand new snowblower.

Goofy one was a light snow fall in below zero weather. Came up on a hazard cone with a coat hanger hanging out of it bent alittle in my direction so I ease up on it to back drag back from it. The coat hanger completely shattered my poly bladed to where it looked like there was a explosion. Backed away from it looked at it closely. Was a cone filled with concrete and a super heavy duty metal small gauge wire hanging out of it for some goofy reason. I guess the cold and the blade was a bent under alot of stress into the frame that caused it.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

One of my very good drivers(seriously) pulled up to back blade a loading dock. He dropped the plow and backed up. As he backed up, he grabbed hold of a wheel chock which in turn was chained to the insulating bumpers that surround the door opening of the dock. As he gassed, all the three of the bumbers, top and both sides came crashing down on the hood of the truck !!! Holy Crap It scared the **** out of him. It looked bad but we just used a HILTI gun to resecure them to the concrete walls. The wheel chock not sure where that went LOL.


----------



## diabel1969 (Feb 10, 2011)

On purpose, or by accident?

I slid a lincoln town car across a lot, blew out the side windows, filled it full of snow, then stacked snow on it for a whole winter.. 

This year I moved my friends house 3 inches.. for the second time in 3 years.. it's a modular on a slab, and I was probably 12' away from it, but the snow was so wet and packed, it just slid up to it and blew in the cement cinder blocks on the one corner and the house moved AGAIN.... We got it back where it belongs, but have to go back in there soon as it warms up and redo the block again...


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Customer got a new portable basketball hoop. Had to readjust it once the snow melted.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

diabel1969;1273553 said:


> On purpose, or by accident?
> 
> I slid a lincoln town car across a lot, blew out the side windows, filled it full of snow, then stacked snow on it for a whole winter..
> 
> This year I moved my friends house 3 inches.. for the second time in 3 years.. it's a modular on a slab, and I was probably 12' away from it, but the snow was so wet and packed, it just slid up to it and blew in the cement cinder blocks on the one corner and the house moved AGAIN.... We got it back where it belongs, but have to go back in there soon as it warms up and redo the block again...


Maybe snowplowing isn't a good choice for you. 

Why were you wind rowing snow towards the mobile home?


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

keep telling this old folks home people to move the handicap ramp of the driveway before we arrive...but noooo...of course we can't see the darn thing and by now it's ready for the dumpster...shiiish...


----------



## Jewell1386 (Dec 3, 2010)

AA+ landscaping I have an issue with handicapp posts as well put on down the driverside of my truck from back all the way to the door after 2 days of plowing and last year I backed a western 1000 into a hadicapp pole


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I sent a 2'x2' drain gate into 5 somersaults down the middle of a lane when the plow tripped on it. The thing missed all the cars in the nursing home parking lot. I put it back and jumped up and down on it to get it in place. As I am leaving I hit black ice and the truck goes sideways in the entrance. In slow motion I see the raised plow catch the big mail box right under the plank it's mounted to. It flips it off and it too somersaults 5 times into a snow bank. I stuck it back on and never heard a word about it.


----------

